# buds tooo dry after only 3 days.



## dboys87 (Nov 24, 2009)

chopped 3 days ago, hung and began dry. checked on buds and they are very dry. some of the smaller ones actually shriveled up...

dont know what i did wrong if anything, i put them in jars because if they got any dryer they would be like dirt. 

what can i do to help save them and remoisturize them??

suggestions please.


----------



## dman1234 (Nov 24, 2009)

check on them, the jar will remoisturize them more than likely,


----------



## dboys87 (Nov 24, 2009)

ok but if it doesnt can i just breath into the jar and close it to give it moisture?


----------



## nouvellechef (Nov 25, 2009)

Ha Ha. 3 days? Hmm. That is super quick. I don't even come close till after 10. Are they real light and airy?


----------



## SkunkDoctor (Nov 25, 2009)

I've had this happen many times I know leave them hanging in the tent with the carbon filter on for half an hour twice a day this then takes about 5 days then seperate ounzes into jars put the lids on but open and shake regularly couple of time a day. Then after 2 weeks just leave the jars open and smoke. I do smoke before this though pretty much as soon as it willburn but the longer it's in the jars the better it tastes and looks.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 25, 2009)

Put them in jars--trust me, you will be surprised at how much moisture is still in the buds.  Close the jars and open them several times a day if moisture remains in the buds.  Do not shake the jars--this knocks trichs off.  After several weeks the buds will be cured and ready to smoke.  Keep the lids on all the time--do not remove the lids after 2 weeks.  You only open the lids to let moisture out or to smoke some.


----------



## BBFan (Nov 26, 2009)

Hey dboys87-

I had the same problem with some tester buds I took recently- 3 days and the outside was crispy.  I put them in a jar for about 12 hours and they were completely moist again- almost too much.   

It's like THG said- you'll be surprised how much moiture is still in the buds- you won't need to add any moisture at all.

Hopefully by now your buds are getting ready to cure.


----------

